# ACHTUN!NG | Hartmann HROC-233 Wheels



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Hartmann HROC-233 Wheels
* 5x112, 19x8.5 +47
* Machined/Anthracite
* List Price: $285 ea.*

The Hartmann HROC-233 Wheel is the newest in the Hartmann line-up and has been a popular wheel from the beginning! We now have an opportunity to show you how they look on an Eos thanks to a local enthusiast who provided us the following pictures...



















Click the wheel image above to begin an online order. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact us!


----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

Nice.


----------



## nothingspecial (Oct 15, 2004)

Great lookin wheels you got. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

You're too modest. 

Great snaps, btw!! :thumbup:


----------



## racerX2 (Jun 30, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## jasunto (Sep 10, 2007)

what size rubber?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Those are 235/35-19s. I stock the Falken FK-452 in that size at a current price of $157 ea. and I offer free mounting & balancing. You are also welcome to send us your Tire Rack order for free mounting & balancing. :thumbup:


----------

